# sd card formatting



## EmDub13 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry for the noob question, but will it hurt anything if I totally wipe my sd card? I have a bunch of crap left over from stock and old roms. I am aware that I'll lose my music and pics, but I plan to copy those to my computer. I would really appreciate any input. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

It will not hurt anything.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I usually do this once a month, and knock on wood i have never had anything get corrupted or any ill effects. I also take the SD card out and format it in my laptop, it takes longer but it does a better job formatting the card as apposed to the quick format the phone uses. If you do decide to use your CPU just make sure you format it with the same file system that the card came with originally


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

https://www.sdcard.org/consumers/formatter_3/

Using windows formatter is inefficient when it comes to formatting SD cards as an OS formatter will leave the card with less than desireable performance..

The link above will take you to SD website and provide you with an SD card formatter which works much faster and properly wipes the card.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

SoHaunted said:


> https://www.sdcard.org/consumers/formatter_3/
> 
> Using windows formatter is inefficient when it comes to formatting SD cards as an OS formatter will leave the card with less than desireable performance..
> 
> The link above will take you to SD website and provide you with an SD card formatter which works much faster and properly wipes the card.


Wow I had no idea 0_O thanks for the link I cant wait to try this out. Does this also apply to a Linux formatter? I was using Ubuntu's 11.04 formatter. EmDub13 I apologize for the bad advice :-(


----------



## EmDub13 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the information. I formatted using my phone and am pleased with the results so far. I gained 8g of space. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

"SoHaunted said:


> https://www.sdcard.org/consumers/formatter_3/
> 
> Using windows formatter is inefficient when it comes to formatting SD cards as an OS formatter will leave the card with less than desireable performance..
> 
> The link above will take you to SD website and provide you with an SD card formatter which works much faster and properly wipes the card.


Nice... I'll need to look into that.... I love my micro sd cards... Thank you

We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------

